# mein pc startet immer wieder neu!!



## denfao (31. Juli 2001)

wenn ich mein pc hochfahre gebe mein pw ein und drücke okay dann startet der pc neu wenn ich dann wieder das pw eingeben startet er wieder neu!:-(
so wenn ich dann das glück habe auf em deskop zu sein und will eine verbindung herstellen startet er wieder einmal neu!
was is das wa  kann ich tun


----------



## Moartel (31. Juli 2001)

Freundlicherweise hast du nicht angegeben was für eine Art von Passwort du meinst. Ein BIOS-Passwort oder ein Programm dass sich beim Start aktiviert?
es gibt meiner Ansicht nach 2 Möglichkeiten:

1. Das Programm dass den Passwortschutz bereitstellt ballert dir den PC ab. Da du wahrscheinlich ein ATX-Board hast wird der PC automatisch neu gestartet.

2. Du hast ein schwaches Netzteil und einen PC der viel Saft braucht. Dann hast du nur wenn du Glück hast genug Strom um den PC zu starten. ODER dein PC ist dermaßen instabil dass er nur noch hängt ;(( . 

Falls dein PC einwandfrei lief bevor du das Passwort eingebaut hast liegt dass natürlich einwandfrei am Passwort und ich würde das rausmachen. Sprich: Ein BIOS-Passwort aus dem BIOS entfernen oder von Bootdisk starten und das Prog killen. gl & hf


----------



## denfao (31. Juli 2001)

*mein pc war immer mit pw*

das pw habe ich schon immer drinn!!


----------



## [Firstblood] (1. August 2001)

tach
das problem hab ich auch und kann dir deshalb vieleicht helfen

1. mal eine frage: hast du eine soundkarte der marke creative soundblaster live! oder eine andere dieser firma?

wenn ja hängt das problem mit deiner soundkarte zusammen frag mich aber bitte nicht wie  auf jeden musst du damit dein system dann wieder richtig funzt in den abgesicherten modus von windows und dort den treiber deiner soundkarte deinstallieren (auch alle programme wie live-ware) und dein system ganz normal neu starten
dann müstest du wieder ganz normal reinkommen und dort kannst du deine soundkartentreiber den du mitgeliefert bekommen hast installieren (wenn der auch vorher schon drauf war kannst du nur probieren oder einen standarttreiber drauf machen)
dann müsste alles wieder ganz normal laufen


----------



## Furious Angel (2. August 2001)

HI, das problem hatte ich auch schonmal.
Welches OS hast du?
Was hast du fürn Proz.?
Bei Win2K und nem K6-2 kommt das öfters mal vor.
Das kann ein fehler von Win sein. der macht dann automatisch nen neustart.

K6-2 :#


----------



## Moartel (2. August 2001)

Also ich glaube nicht dass das an ner Soundblaster liegt. SB macht normal keinen ärger. 

Aber du könntest mal sagen was für na Art von PW du hast. Obb es im BIOS ist oder woanders. Würde sehr helfen


----------



## Flame (3. August 2001)

*hmm*

mussu halt mal sagen, ob biospw oder winpw.

das winpw ist eh sinnlos, da du auch auf abrechen gehen kannst.

tipp:

- fahre mit f8 (wenn rechner hochfährt und windows wird gestartet dasteht) mal in den abgesicherten modus hoch und schau dich mal in verschiedenen ini files um. z.b. ist auch oft die win.ini schuld.

- boote mal mir protokollierung. dann kannste ja sehen, bis wohin der kommt.

cya :FLAmE:


----------



## denfao (3. August 2001)

*es war ein virus*

habe jetzt formatiert!!

was denkt ihr was ist die beste wall ich habe mir jetzt die norten gekauf


----------



## NeoX (5. August 2001)

*...*

kann es sein das du an der gina.dll gebastelt hast und so dein os versaut hast???


----------



## Moartel (5. August 2001)

*Re: ...*



> _Original geschrieben von NeoX _
> *kann es sein das du an der gina.dll gebastelt hast und so dein os versaut hast??? *



Gina.dll? Ist Windoof auch schon derart versaut?


----------



## Tomasz (9. August 2001)

*HIHIHIHIHIHIHIHIHHIHIHIHIHIH*

ich weiss nur ein mal habe ich und ein kumpel eine system32 verknüpfunk gemacht das wen man auf sie klickt der rechner runter fährt.(ansich nichts besonderes). aber so richtig fett war das als wir die verknüpfung bei uns in der schule auf jeden rechner in den autostart gelegt haben.


----------



## NeoX (9. August 2001)

*Gina.dll*

ist diessmal nix versautes...

die is eigentlich auch dazu da um ne anmeldung durchführen zu können...

wenn diese allerdings beschädigt ist oder am falschem liegt...

fährt der rechner hoch...
und von alleine wieder runter...


----------



## Alexander Schuc (10. August 2001)

hatte das prob auch mal ... lag bi mir am RAM *snief* war ein soo schöner 256er ...


----------



## denfao (10. August 2001)

*alles in butter*








pc leuft wieder


----------

